# At what cost do you scrap high end vintage components?



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

I am a little sentimental about this one….but


----------



## Austin_Jim (2 mo ago)

[joke] Do you work for the CIA or NSA. Everything here is redacted. [/joke]

That's kind of a tough one. I can understand some nostalgia, but technology has come so far. Not necessarily in single DIN head units, but what you can get out of a system. I think that unit was ~$400 new, IIRC. Is your sentimental feelings on this unit worth $286.30? If yes, do it. For me, I'd rather upgrade the technology. Refurbished gear just is never quite the same. Do they have the NOS parts to fix it like it was from the factory? Or are they just using materials that "fit"? Will they put the same QC into it after they fixed it that Pioneer did when they produced it? Just my opinion though.


----------



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

Austin_Jim said:


> [joke] Do you work for the CIA or NSA. Everything here is redacted. [/joke]
> 
> That's kind of a tough one. I can understand some nostalgia, but technology has come so far. Not necessarily in single DIN head units, but what you can get out of a system. I think that unit was ~$400 new, IIRC. Is your sentimental feelings on this unit worth $286.30? If yes, do it. For me, I'd rather upgrade the technology. Refurbished gear just is never quite the same. Do they have the NOS parts to fix it like it was from the factory? Or are they just using materials that "fit"? Will they put the same QC into it after they fixed it that Pioneer did when they produced it? Just my opinion though.


All of it was personal or specific info lol
I think because I already owe them 80$ for the diagnostic, it’s worth the 200 more :-/
Yes they have NOS parts. The entire CD mechanism and both ribbon cables needed replacement. Looks like it can be back to fully operational.

I really remember it being top notch. The highest end pioneer I could actually get my hands on in 2005. 4v preouts. 24 bit Burr Brown DACs. Auto time alignment. Color OEL. MSRP was $799 when I bought mine. I’m sure the very last NOS ones were deeply discounted though.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

For a head unit? Nah, time to upgrade or buy a new (to you) unit. I'm guessing you could do better for $286, or at least that's a portion you could apply to something nicer. Sure you're out the $80 but some times you gotta let go.

For amps and certain speakers, definitely worth throwing money at them, recapping, reconing, etc. They'll always be useful.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

pay it and you won't regret it the rest of your life. If you let her go she'll be missed


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah that's a super cool head unit. It was top. Even if you just look at for the rest of your life you'll know it's old and still works like new. That's a great feeling.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

If your happy with the HU and paying the cost of the repairs, then do it. You are the only one that can make the call
I have tons of car and home audio that’s over 20 and 30 years old
Good luck


----------



## bmarsh07 (9 mo ago)

I MIGHT have one of these sitting in a box in my garage...I'll look and see.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

For someone like myself, I mostly drive and own cars from pre 1992 so owning and maintaining the older style units are important to me. Also the ability to repair them while those familiar with them are still around factors in.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

All the good single din head units have disappeared. Alpine still have one that is tolerable

Pay it and enjoy!


----------



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

bmarsh07 said:


> I MIGHT have one of these sitting in a box in my garage...I'll look and see.


I’ll take it! 😝

but for real


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

If i was attached to it id spend it. BUT ill say this, and this is me- ive stopped buying and collecting old head units. I dont own cds anymore, the nav units are horridly out of date, and lack of support for xm, bluetooth, etc. Is garbage (these things matter to ME). so from my view id likely not invest in that (agaon, discounting sentimental value. You cant price that). Now, id pay that all day to fix up an old amp. Good amps dont become unusable to me. Just my input, i wont talk trash either way.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

A couple years ago I paid about $400 to have my Avic Z140 professionally refurbished. I think it was a $1300 unit originally. 

It was a tough decision to pay for the repair because it was an old unit.

However, I love how it sounds and it’s setup perfectly in the vehicle it’s in. So, to avoid the headaches of changing the installation and settings (without knowing if I’d be happy with the sound from another unit) I paid for the repair.

All that being said, only you can make the best decision for your exact situation.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Is $300 a big deal? If so, let her go. If not, have fixed and no regrets.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

"Vintage" to me is all about "remembering the good ole days"..

Generally speaking, Cars and Stereo Gear are more advanced today, better designed, cheaper, stronger. faster, louder, cleaner, so unless you have some CLASSIC that is worth the investment....

Scrap it, and move on...


----------

